# Hunting in an air jacket?



## Bramblebear (8 September 2015)

I am hoping to get myself out hunting this season on my new horse. It has been about a decade since I last went hunting and it will be the first time for my horse. I own a point 2 air jacket in black that I always wear for riding. Does anyone use an air jacket for hunting? I know it won't look great, but it might give me a little bit of reassurance.

Also if anyone does, do you wear it over or under your jacket?


----------



## Happy Hunter (8 September 2015)

Good for you. Don't ever worry about looks - You'll be glad of it being on one day. Plenty of people are wearing them now - So much so that I think Point 2 have specially designed a 'slimline discrete' version specifically for the hunting market!

I think in terms of the ability of the air jacket to actually work (And not suffocate you or destroy your jacket) it must be worn on the outside.


----------



## Bernster (8 September 2015)

I wear a P2 out hunting, on the outside (or else you'd need a very baggy coat to have it on the inside).  There are slimmer versions for hunting but I've got the older style and it's fine.  Some people think BPs are for kids, but I don't mind that, it's a personal choice at the end of the day and I'd rather have the additional comfort/safety element than be fussed if people think I'm a wuss (which I am, so they'd be right!).  I think it's getting more common.


----------



## Polonaise (8 September 2015)

Loads of people wear them hunting now, don't worry about it. Just make sure it's fitted correctly on the outside of your jacket with 2 fists inside each strap as they inflate inwards.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (8 September 2015)

I wear both a BP & P2 air jacket out hunting, and never get 'looks'. One of the masters now wears a P2, a does one of the whips, along with _many_ followers, so don't worry.


----------



## spacefaer (8 September 2015)

I've  seen one in a tweed finish - very smart!


----------



## Bramblebear (9 September 2015)

Thank you everyone for your reassurance - I feel better about wearing it now. From reading some details on expected dress/turnout, it made it sound like body protectors etc were just for the kids


----------



## Shay (9 September 2015)

Don't worry about it.  Everyone understands that being safe is the most important.  We see a range of air jackets from the usual black through the hunting "discrete " ones (which will cost you your hunt buttons if it blows!) to the snazzy tweed finishes.  (My daughter has a green one because that is her XC colours) The hunt will be pleased to welcome you pretty much whatever you wear!  Have a great time.


----------



## Gin O'Clock (10 September 2015)

Not at all. Clean and tidy is very important. Traditional attire looks nice and is the cherry on top but actually, only a few people now truly follow the old fashioned dress code. The moment you start wearing crash hats or dark gloves or high cut long boots or a whole host of other little intracacies, you have fallen off the purists' wagon. A body protector (whatever type) is just another example of this.
I no longer wear the traditional hunting dress and no one gives a fig. 
Clean and tidy need be your only mantra.


----------



## Herne (10 September 2015)

Many people think that "correct turnout" for hunting is fixed and static. This is a misconception - it does move with time, just much slower than anyone else.

A lot of the things that people think of as being "traditionally the right thing to wear" now were themselves new and gauche not that long ago - patey-style hats for example. Several decades ago, people started to wear them because they thought they were more modern and safer than toppers and bowlers.

Likewise, in 50 years time, people in traditional old-fashioned air-jackets will sneer at people wearing anti-gravity belts.

Ignore them. As long as you dress smartly, you will be fine.

Oh, and it's OUTSIDE. Definitely outside...


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (15 September 2015)

Herne said:



			Many people think that "correct turnout" for hunting is fixed and static. This is a misconception - it does move with time, just much slower than anyone else.

A lot of the things that people think of as being "traditionally the right thing to wear" now were themselves new and gauche not that long ago - patey-style hats for example. Several decades ago, people started to wear them because they thought they were more modern and safer than toppers and bowlers.

Likewise, in 50 years time, people in traditional old-fashioned air-jackets will sneer at people wearing anti-gravity belts.

Ignore them. As long as you dress smartly, you will be fine.

Oh, and it's OUTSIDE. Definitely outside...
		
Click to expand...

Lovely post Herne 
my OH was secretary for 5 years wearing his red P2 over his hunt coat & still looked very smart as well as being safe (broke his back in 2009) He did start off wearing it underneath until he came off and popped his buttons off


----------



## Isbister (19 October 2015)

I have no issues with people wearing body protectors while hunting, if it that is their preference. I would rather that, than they stayed away from hunting altogether. I have seen them worn under a hunting jacket, with the buttons attached using elastic. 

Personally I remain a doubter. I have only seen one of them 'in use', and it failed. There was a loud 'bang', but owing to some mechanical failing (perhaps a failure to attach the air bottle in the correct way, or a ruptured connection?) it failed to inflate, so offered no protection at all but managed to frighten the horse. And supposing it works correctly, unless you carry a spare bottle with you, it will only work once while out.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (19 October 2015)

Loads of people wear air jackets, my sister and I always wear ours. Safety comes first !  they are much less offensive than the bling and bright colours you see other people wearing ! in fact, i think they can look rather smart and modern.


----------



## MileAMinute (19 October 2015)

It's only the Bloodhounds but my local pack have loads of riders wearing P2 jackets. I wouldn't care what people think. It's my life, not theirs!


----------

